# I have pelicanitus.....



## poppy67 (Jul 13, 2008)

as I have a thing about pelicans..lol


----------



## tirediron (Jul 13, 2008)

You certainly do. See a doctor, he'll give you something for it.  :er:


Great capture!


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 14, 2008)

Great shot


----------



## Overread (Jul 14, 2008)

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
That shot needs this smilie!
Fantastic low key shot - great colours, exposure, sharpness  - just how to you get these?


----------



## skier66 (Jul 14, 2008)

wow.. nice detail!


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Overread I underexpose and bring out the detail in Raw this was taken with 500mm sigma lens..Thanks for lovely comment!


----------



## NateS (Jul 16, 2008)

Overread said:


> :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> That shot needs this smilie!
> Fantastic low key shot - great colours, exposure, sharpness  - just how to you get these?



I'll second that string of smiley's.  Amazing picture and color/sharpness.  I'd have this sucker printed out pretty large and on my wall if I ever get a shot like that.


----------



## tpe (Jul 16, 2008)

Great, cute cuddly and a really cool image to boot. I love the texture in the feathers, the black and white of the whole image with the dash of orange. It may have helped to have a little more space to the right but it looks like it would be awkward to see the detail in this resolution if you put more in and you might loose the detail. If I was going to print it for my wall I might be tempted to put a fair bit more black space to the right and dodge the bottom and far left a bit so as the white does not bisect the edge at all.

tim


----------



## matt-l (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like a Donald Trump version of a Pelican.

Great shot!!!!, definitely worth a wall hanging.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 16, 2008)

Another beautifully shot pelican. Great detail in the feathers, and I like the light.  [I've gotta agree with Matt-L, it looks like it's wearing a toupee or something!  ]


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 29, 2008)

Cool Shot!  Very cool!


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jul 29, 2008)

excellent,, love the dark backround at adds alot of seperation,, very nice detail and coloring on the bird,,cool shot !!:thumbup:


----------



## Michaelaw (Jul 31, 2008)

This shot is freaking awesome...Love it!


----------



## JYoung (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a terrific shot Poppy. I love the low angle you took it from.


----------

